# What is the Largest Species of Tortoise?



## Tom

I was told that the largest individual tortoise ever recorded was an Aldabra, but that GENERALLY Galops get bigger than Aldabs.

If the above is true, then what is the largest species? Do you base it off of one extra large individual or the species as a whole?

If the above is not true, then Galops are the biggest, right?


----------



## egyptiandan

The largest Galapagos tortoise was Goliath from Life Fellowship Ranch in Sefner Florida. He has since passed away, but he got up to about 911lbs.
http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-4935-post-40027.html

Danny


----------



## spikethebest

what made you think about this Tom ?


----------



## Tom

spikethebest said:


> what made you think about this Tom ?



The list on the other thread of the species that don't hibernate.


----------



## Laura

I would think Species as a Whole.. there are always going to be 'freaks' of nature...


----------



## Madkins007

This is an on-going debate whenever you want to know the biggest, oldest, etc.- are you speaking of the average or the extremes?

In almost all lists and publications, an average is used- it is not even always a fair average since no one has measured every individual of every species. Heck, many times is not much more than a guess based on a handful of examples.

It's kind of like the old bit about which is the tallest mountain in the world. The REAL answer depends on what you mean.
- Above sea level- Mt. Sagarmatha (Everest).
- Base to peak- Mt. Lam Lam in Guam
- Center of the Earth to tip- Mt. Chimborazo, Equador, taking advantage of the equatorial bulge.
- Longest base to peak on land, (or longest climb)- Mt. Denali (McKinley), Alaska


----------



## gyrertr

African supped tortoise is a largest species of tortoise thus it is a copulation after a rain season thus it is a more large thus male tortoise will be a comport for a female tortoise thus it is made a many dirty.


----------



## egyptiandan

It also depends on which species of Galapagos tortoise you are talking about (there are no more subspecies as they were all raised to species level). There are only a couple that get big, the rest are not quite as big and some are small by giant tortoise standards  The tortoises from the islands of Duncan and Hood are very small. Males average 30" and females 24". Most females are under 100lbs and males about 120 to 140lbs.

Danny


----------



## marinano

the Galapagos Tortoise , are the worlds largest tortoise.
Aldabra was in weight i think !!!


----------



## TORTOMANIA

OK WHAT IS THE SMALLEST SPECIES OF TORTOISE


----------



## DeanS

Actually, I believe the LARGEST tortoise is *Gamera*...Height: 60-80 metres Weight: 80-120 tons Air speed: Mach 3 







...and the smallest I ever saw was a species of *Tent tortoise*


----------



## luck102573

Tom I always like looking for and reading your post they really make a person think..lol


----------



## Tom

Thanks luck102573!

Dean, That was a great reply.

I think the smallest is the padloper from South Africa. Terry K. just told me this the other day.


----------



## Madkins007

Of course, the OP did not specify LIVING species, so let me introduce the Atlas Tortoise! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Testudo_atlashttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Testudo_atlas

A 2,000lb, 8' long, 7' high monster that roamed India and Pakistan, and possibly some of Europe a mere 2 million years ago. (Just barely before my time.)

A Galapagos hits about 600lbs, and 4' long- it would take about 4 of the big'uns to equal this monster!

Can you imagine trying to keep something like this in a typical backyard pen? Can you imagine the ridicule a villager would get (if they were still around) if he was sleeping by a trail and got trampled by one?? ("Hey, Raj- tell us again how you broke your arm and leg (snicker)")


----------



## ElfDa

you are so insanely awesome.




DeanS said:


> Actually, I believe the LARGEST tortoise is *Gamera*...Height: 60-80 metres Weight: 80-120 tons Air speed: Mach 3


----------



## cdmay

gyrertr said:


> African supped tortoise is a largest species of tortoise thus it is a copulation after a rain season thus it is a more large thus male tortoise will be a comport for a female tortoise thus it is made a many dirty.



Brilliant post. Looking forward to more of your insights.


----------



## Yvonne G

cdmay said:


> gyrertr said:
> 
> 
> 
> African supped tortoise is a largest species of tortoise thus it is a copulation after a rain season thus it is a more large thus male tortoise will be a comport for a female tortoise thus it is made a many dirty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brilliant post. Looking forward to more of your insights.
Click to expand...


LOL!!! Ya just gotta' love those internet translators!!


----------

